# Planted Fishbowl



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

This is a continuation of an old thread I made FOREVER ago under my old account GuppyBetta, but I'd hate to bump the old thread, so consider this a "part 2."

So in my old thread I was talking about a setup I wanted to start with some help from some members; a half-gallon or one-gallon (THERE ARE NO BETTAS, GOLDFISH, ETC GOING INTO THIS SETUP) fishbowl with a marimo ball, some java moss, and (possibly) a glass shrimp. Well, sadly that didn't happen, *BUT THERE IS HOPE!!!!!1!!!111!!!!11* I got a good amount of money over Christmas, and I asked if I could get a marimo ball with some of it, and they said I most likely could, as I could just get a small fishbowl for it. I may get it in a couple of weeks. Hopefully, I can also convince them to let me put a glass shrimp or a snail (depending on what I decide, because I'm thinking of a ramshorn or mystery snail as another possibility) in there and I'll finally have that setup done!

This is probably all I would have room for at my dad's, because we're in a small ranch house that almost literally doesn't have room for a 2.5 gallon. And at my mom's, my betta Jimmy died and she doesn't want me to get more fish there for awhile. But, I do help my stepsister take care of her female betta, Mystery, and if I get this setup then I'll have a little aquarium of my own until I can get a full fish tank setup (probably for a betta, but if I got a big enough tank in the future,one of my dreams is to have a bunch of harlequin rasboras for some reason LOL). But I'm starting to think WAY too far into the future, so I'll stop here and let you guys respond. Let me know what you think of this little fishbowl idea.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The planted thing is called a pictotype.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The planted thing is called a pictotype.


Thanks for the technical term. IDK I made the title simple just to make it clear what I was talking about.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I suggest the walstrad method.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I suggest the walstrad method.


I'm not an expert on planted tanks, and being the n00b I am I had to Google that. 

Now that I know what it means, that seems like a good idea. I had been thinking of using plants that don't require soil though, such as java moss and marimo as I've stated before. I may get soil and use normal aquatic plants, but I only am going to use a half gallon or one gallon bowl, so I may not have much room to grow out plants (which may take out the java moss idea). In which case, would a marimo ball or two and possibly java moss be able to benefit the environment for the shrimp and vice versa, provided I do water changes? When I first presented the idea in the old thread, some of the highly respected members of the forum commented, and they said a bare bottom with a marimo and shrimp would be fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Heating might be harder in a .5 gallon. Crypts would look cool in a Walstrad.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Heating might be harder in a .5 gallon. Crypts would look cool in a Walstrad.


True, but from experience and what I've read and heard, glass shrimp can handle cooler temperatures and don't NEED heaters, I kept a marimo in a big cool-water tank that had zebra danios in it (I miss that setup SO MUCH), and it was totally fine in 70 degree water. And java moss can grow in pretty much anything. :lol:

This would only be for plants and animals that can handle cooler water, since I doubt I could successfully heat a one gallon either.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

American Glass Shrimp are Native here.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> American Glass Shrimp are Native here.


I found that out when I researched them a few days ago for planning this setup. That's cool. I wonder if they're anywhere in Ohio (probably not). Either way, hopefully I could keep one in an unheated setup with the marimo ball. Someone on this forum suggested I get a lot of bigger fishbowls or small tanks, breed Red Cherry Shrimp, and sell the babies in the big fishbowls at flea markets and stuff with food and a care sheet. If I had the space and time for that right now, I would SO do that. LOL

Anyway, back on topic, I actually had been wanting to do a fishtank involving something like the Walstad setup (before I knew what it was called LOL), but sadly I don't really have space at my dad's for anything more than this little fishbowl.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you want RCS they need a 10 gallon for a Colony.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you want RCS they need a 10 gallon for a Colony.


Yeah, since they breed a lot, I figured they would need a lot of space. I remember when I had a 15 gallon planted tank where I bred RCS and had some rasboras in the tank, too. Okay, I need to stop babbling nostalgically about my old fishroom (back when my dad was in a big house, I had a fish breeding setup in the basement, sadly it didn't last long :-? ).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

10 gallons is small by aquarium standards.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> 10 gallons is small by aquarium standards.


Well I know, but compared to a fishbowl a ten gallon is rather big. That, and it's big enough that we can't fit one in my dad and stepmom's house. :roll:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a 10 it looks pretty small. I have one about 2 feet long. 1 feet tall and wide.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have a 10 it looks pretty small. I have one about 2 feet long. 1 feet tall and wide.


Well, anyway, so I guess I'm going with the fishbowl, bare-bottom with a marimo, a glass shrimp (I've had bad luck with snails in the past, so I probably won't get one now that I think of it), and MAYBE some java moss. Whenever I finally get this set up, I'll make a new thread (or bump this one, probably the first option) with some pictures. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have had bad luck with snails too. But Assasins I have 3.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have had bad luck with snails too. But Assasins I have 3.


I've only had experience with mystery snails, which would last a few weeks and then die, which would pollute the water faster than I noticed that they had died...

Yep, glass shrimp it is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Me too. I gave up on other snails.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Me too. I gave up on other snails.


Well, my stepmom said I could probably get the bowl and marimo ball next weekend I'm at their house (in about 2 weeks), so I'll post pics when I get it. Hopefully I can get the shrimp, too (since a little fishbowl doesn't really "cycle", and I am aware of the Nitrogen Cycle, don't worry). Either way, I'll update when I start the setup.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo is super hardy. Brown algae is hurting mine. I would try and find a good food to add for the shrimp.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Marimo is super hardy. Brown algae is hurting mine. I would try and find a good food to add for the shrimp.


Petsmart has some "shrimp pellets" meant for feeding shrimp as well as small catfish and such. So I might get some of those.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good. I would do some water changes. Walstrad method would resuce water changes.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Good. I would do some water changes. Walstrad method would resuce water changes.


I was prepared for water changes. With the marimo and shrimp alone, based on research and some experience in the past with small planted setups and shrimp, I would probably do a water change once a month.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would do weekly rotting food and some things plants need waste cannot make.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would do weekly rotting food and some things plants need waste cannot make.


Ok thanks.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

If you need any bladder snails, I will gladly give you some of mine. They will gobble up brown algae and make it into something that can be siphoned (poop). Trust me, it is VERY hard to kill these snails. lol. They do, however, produce like crazy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Buy any plant at a atore and you will hve plenty Physella Acuita.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> If you need any bladder snails, I will gladly give you some of mine. They will gobble up brown algae and make it into something that can be siphoned (poop). Trust me, it is VERY hard to kill these snails. lol. They do, however, produce like crazy.


DIDN'T YOUR PARENTS EVER TELL YOU NOT TO TAKE SNAILS FROM STRANGERS?! LOL I have no idea where that came from...

My guess is I'll probably just wind up getting some of those when I get a plant. Or I could maybe buy some ramshorns from my LFS. IDK I'm still leaning towards just getting a glass shrimp. And since this will be a small fishbowl the LAST thing I want is anything reproducing in it.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the marimo will house bb colonies. they improve water quality.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rotting foods my big worry. Also Shrimp are very sensative to Ammonia.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Rotting foods my big worry. Also Shrimp are very sensative to Ammonia.


So are you saying I should get snails instead? I do have time do to the regular water changes, and I'll try to feed as sparingly as possible (small amounts so there's not much food left over). Or snails with the shrimp? As you can tell, I have plenty of time to rethink this setup.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think you can handle the shrimp.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I think you can handle the shrimp.


So I went to Petsmart today "just to look" for things for my setup. Well, sadly I only looked, for once. But I found a half gallon glass bowl, and a plastic bowl that is apparently "one gallon" but looks about the same size as the half gallon. I might get the "one gallon" though, because its plastic and therefore lighter and harder to break. That, and they have a bunch of those in stock and only one glass bowl, so there's a chance they may not have any glass bowls by the time I actually BUY stuff for the setup.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i have some apothecary jars. i was thinking of growing small plants in them. don't know what i'd do for circulation.they might have something funkier than a plain fish bowl at a hobby store. i saw some cool glass cookie jars, and big square glass vases and a 5 gallon hand blown glass fish bowl. target or walmart usually carries this type of stuff too. probably cheaper.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

walmart, glass cookie jar with lid $10. 2 gallon capacity. i think i may try one of these myself. somehow, you inspired me. thanks.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> walmart, glass cookie jar with lid $10. 2 gallon capacity. i think i may try one of these myself. somehow, you inspired me. thanks.


Im glad I inspired you LOL. I actually just remembered that at the Petsmart, they also have these really cool looking "betta tanks" (only thing is theyre just slightly over a half gallon, so theyre not exactly betta tanks) that are different shapes like cylinders, cubes, and this weird one thats kinda like a fishbowl but curves all weird at the top (IDK how to describe it exactly), and theyre pretty affordable. I might get one of those, because they look cool and its not inhumane to put simply a shrimp and a marimo in there.

I guess the only reason Im staying within pet stores is because most of the jars I find at hobby stores and such have distracting engravings and imprints like they have on mason jars, which is also why Im not just using one of the quart mason jars at my house.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the ones i looked at were plain glass, look by the floral section. i am going to do the cookie jar. i'm gonna make a bamboo fountain as a hood and for filtration. this should take me a while. when i get it done i will post it. i gotta set up my 40 gallon before i get into this. now to figure out a light source. dreaming it up is the fun part. i know the glass you are talking about. many hobby stores carry the same ones. rounded and cut at a slant or big square vases. i saw these at the hobby shop, before i saw them at lfs. same company selling 1 product for 2 different applications in 2 different places.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> the ones i looked at were plain glass, look by the floral section. i am going to do the cookie jar. i'm gonna make a bamboo fountain as a hood and for filtration. this should take me a while. when i get it done i will post it. i gotta set up my 40 gallon before i get into this. now to figure out a light source. dreaming it up is the fun part. i know the glass you are talking about. many hobby stores carry the same ones. rounded and cut at a slant or big square vases. i saw these at the hobby shop, before i saw them at lfs. same company selling 1 product for 2 different applications in 2 different places.


I think I'll still get the glass designer "betta tank" from Petsmart, just because Petsmart is really close by and theyre on sale for about $10 right now. That, and I can get my marimo (Im debating whether I should get the shrimp right away or wait awhile) at the same time. For a light source, for me this setup will probably be in my kitchen, so I could put it near the window and it will receive indirect sunlight, as well as any other light from the house. At night, it would probably be fine in the dark, but if not there's a small flourescent light in the kitchen I could maybe use. Marimo, Im assuming, isnt demanding and probably doesnt need a big flourescent light and direct sunlight to keep it alive LOL.

Btw your post reminded me of something, awhile back, I started a snail tank (mystery snails with java moss) and I was SO lucky that my grandma had a big plastic jar of Ring Pops that she emptied and let me take home for the snail tank. Turned out it was about 2 gallons, and had no imprints on it! Sadly, I had to throw the jar away a few weeks later. The snails died, and as I've said, I dont have the best luck with snails. :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can grow semi aquatic plants from the lid.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

This just dawned on me: What should I use to cover the tank? I've heard that glass shrimp can and will crawl out of the tank if its open, which is the last thing I want lol. I guess I could just use paper but that would look tacky? Anything that looks somewhat nice that would cover a glass bowl? If not, I can just use Seran wrap with holes poked in it or something.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mesh. Leave a small hole to grow lucky Bamboo.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe those embroidery hoops with screen in between them. you should be able to find one the right size. they make square ones too. it would just sit on top of the tank and the weight would hold it down. use the plastic screen and plastic hoop.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Large glass sheet.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll think about that. Maybe I'll use the mesh. IDK if I'll have enough room for bamboo, but I'll consider that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky Bamboo is not ver big and grows in water. Many other plants can be grown from the lid.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Lucky Bamboo is not ver big and grows in water. Many other plants can be grown from the lid.


I meant inside the tank, because its only about a half gallon. Still, if I can find any lucky bamboo I'll try that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Alimunum plants dont take that much space. You can trim the Bamboo roots.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually, now that I think of it, maybe I will go to Walmart or something and just get a vase or jar for this setup. Maybe it will come with a lid, that, and I looked online and turns out the Petsmart tank is about $5-$10 more.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Walmart does have large setups.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Walmart does have large setups.


True. And most importantly (in this case) they have those big Heritage Hill glass jars for about $10. So I think I'll use one of those and maybe drill a hole in the lid about an inch big for air and possibly growing semi-aquatic plants out of.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The semi aquatics look great and help water quality.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah that's the one i'm gonna get too. i was asking my boyfriend about drilling a hole and decided it would be difficult to do without breaking it. our other options we came up with were to either make a collar out of styrofoam or acrylic to put between the top and jar with cord notches in them or, to make a bamboo fountain/filter/hood combo.it will be low flow. i just need to find the right light for it now. it would be cute to get the one gallon and the two gallon side by side.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I grow my Lucky Bamboo the smaller ones in the filter and larger grom the space between filter and lid.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> yeah that's the one i'm gonna get too. i was asking my boyfriend about drilling a hole and decided it would be difficult to do without breaking it. our other options we came up with were to either make a collar out of styrofoam or acrylic to put between the top and jar with cord notches in them or, to make a bamboo fountain/filter/hood combo.it will be low flow. i just need to find the right light for it now. it would be cute to get the one gallon and the two gallon side by side.


Cool. Do you mean drilling through the lid or the jar itself? I obviously wouldnt drill the glass, but I've drilled through metal jar lids for various setups that I forget what they are now lol. IDK which size Ill get (1 or 2 gallons), I guess first Ill have to see if we can go to Walmart and if they have them.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

crazy, any progress yet? i haven't started yet. i have to build my 40 breeder first.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> crazy, any progress yet? i haven't started yet. i have to build my 40 breeder first.


Not yet, but Im at my dad's on wednesday until monday, so hopefully I'll start in that time period. Sorry I haven't posted anything lately. I actually may try to look around my house for a big plastic container to use, just because marimo is EXPENSIVE where I go to, and I don't have a TON of money for this (only $50, which is a decent amount, but marimo are like $9 at Petsmart and $25 at my LFS). My main struggle is what EXACTLY I'll be using for a tank/container, because I'll need a cover, but a cover that has or Id be able to add holes in it for air and semi-aquatic plants.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

ask around restaurants for giant pickle or olive jars. you may find one for free. worth a try.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> ask around restaurants for giant pickle or olive jars. you may find one for free. worth a try.


Yeah I'll try that. I did the math though and I actually probably can afford to buy a tank (a cool glass cube I found is $15, the marimo at Petsmart is $8, and a glass shrimp is about $0.37, leaving me with about $25 leftover, so I actually will have more money than I thought). Also, I plan to start this project soon, but I'll make a new thread for it, just so more people can see the full thing.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot the cost of food for the shrimp. Either way, I'll still have money leftover which will maybe go toward some semi-aquatics.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I went to Petsmart today to get the stuff for the setup... The plans changed... A lot.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1389484#post1389484


----------

